# Alessandra Ambrosio - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (27x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (5x)*

:thx: für Ale , sie ist dort ja mittlerweile auch eine der älteren Semester!


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*Update x4*



 

 

 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## hs4711 (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (9x) Update*

Danke Dir für Alessandra


----------



## flogee (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (9x) Update*

+18



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Die sieht meist hinter der Bühne noch besser aus als auf dem Laufsteg.


----------



## onill200 (6 Dez. 2013)

Models in Dressing Roben, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

great set of pics, thanks


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

What a nice girl,she is.


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Through the years I realized that noone can replace Ale


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

backstage ist geil. danke


----------

